# Numéricable+TV sur Mac OSX



## Kekenord (14 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Petite question pour les experts, est-il possible de regarder la TV sur un MAc OSX, via Numéricable?
Si oui, comment? Merci d'avance.

Un non initié, très incompétent en matioère d'informatique.


----------



## Yuls (14 Avril 2010)

Oui, c'est possible, mais à condition de :

- vérifier que vous êtes dans une zone couverte par la TNT/DVB-T gratuite par le câble : 

http://assistance.numericable.fr/cofdm/cofdm.php

A ne pas confondre avec la TV par câble payante cryptée DVB-C accessible seulement par le décodeur Numéricable disponible sous caution + abonnement mensuel, mais non exploitable sur un ordinateur.

- vérifier que vous recevez toutes les chaines analogiques (20 environ) de base via la prise câble, sinon vérifier la présence d'un filtre (devenu caduque) dans l'installation qui va empêcher la réception totale des chaines en numérique via le câble. Pour cela, il faudra faire intervenir Numéricable sur place.

- coté Mac, il vous faut une clé USB TNT + EyeTV 3 livré avec la clé, pour recevoir les chaines DVB-T du câble via la prise où vous êtes censé recevoir les chaines analogiques.

Plus d'infos : http://www.numericable.fr/tnt/


----------

